# Cafe Marmalade



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A charming coffee hub nestled in the Marmalade district, Cafe marmalade offers an open minded atmosphere, as well as an ecletic menu and a wide array of specialty drinks to fit your mood. Graced by the ingenious and addictive personalities of Kim, Jazz, David, Mason, and Li, there will never be a dull moment or lack of intelligent conversation.

More...


----------

